# M1934 Considering Purchase - info please



## chiltech500 (Mar 12, 2013)

Hi,

My indoor range has 2 Beretta M1934's for sale. Each is $595 asking price. I have not yet compared them side by side, nor have written down their serial #'s yet. (I'm new to buying classics). I believe the one I examined was an Italian Army version.

(1) Besides serial # to identify age, what should I be looking at specifically to help my decision?

(2) What should I offer if it is a WWII vintage and in fair-good condition?

Thanks


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

*1.* What does the inside of the barrel look like? Is it bright and shiny, with sharp-looking rifling, or is it pitted and dull? Except for the bluing, which probably is worn from holstering, all metal surfaces should be free of rust and smooth.
*2.* Can you live with this pistol's somewhat awkward, slow-to-use safety lever?
*3.* For answers to age-related and military-service-related questions, read this: Beretta M1934 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
*4.* Remember that this pistol fires 9mm Corto (.380 ACP), not 9mm Parabellum ("Luger").
*5.* I don't know what the guns are worth, but if you believe them to be overpriced, make a counter-offer and see what the seller says.


----------



## chiltech500 (Mar 12, 2013)

Thanks Steve. I've done a lot of research and looked at these babies with a flashlight and magnifying glass. I'm probably going to pick up the one that is relatively rare. It does not have the usual P Beretta Brevettato, etc script. Rather it has no script and from the proofs and serial # has been determined to have been manufactured just after Mussolini's departure in 1943. There is no script because Beretta didn't know which government they were going to serve. It is in excellent condition.


----------



## dogngun (May 29, 2006)

I hope you bought it. I recently got a Model 1935, which is the same pistol in 7.65 Browning (.32 ACP) Mine was made in late 1945, after the war in Italy had ended. It was probably brought home by some GI - it has no import marks - and it was buffed and chrome plated here in the US probably in the '50's. The '34's and '35's are GREAT pistols, very well made and strong, and that terrible safety is really no problem...I use it mostly just to lock the slide for disassembly, and carry the pistol with the hammer carefully down on a chambered round.

These pistols are EXTREMELY well designed and are accurate at "personal" distances...I recommend new springs from Wolff and spare mags from Numrich, as well as use of ONLY European loaded ammo...it is much hotter than US loads and the pistol was designed for that. Mine feels like it will still be usable for at least a hundred more years, and works very well in a pocket holster or IWB.

I think the prices you quoted are a little high but that depends on the markings and overall condition.

Hope you got one- I know you will enjoy it.

mark


----------



## Hurryin' Hoosier (Jan 8, 2011)

Ditto to dogngun. My 1934 _loves_ Fiocchi FMJ!


----------



## slowhand100ca (Jun 18, 2013)

I have the 1934 replacement, the model 70- basically the same pistola. When its in my hand its like an amazing partnership. It just feels right. Like Alan Jackson and Jimmy Buffet. When I shoot that Beretta, I know its bullseye oclock somewhere. The price seems a bit high, but if you have the cash, buy it. The good ones are becoming more rare.


----------



## dogngun (May 29, 2006)

HHoosier brings up a good point...use EURPOEAN LOADED ammo. The pistols were designed for the hotter loads they make there and may not be as reliable with US loads, which are noticeably less powerful. I have read of several "problems" with European pistols that were solved by using the ammo they were designed for.

mark


----------

